# It is that time of year again.



## redneck_billcollector (Mar 10, 2018)

It's that time of year again. Need to get new snake boots, already seeing a good number of them lately.  I am looking at the Danner Pronghorns, they are pricey but they sure are light.  Does anyone out there wear these, and if so, how do you like them?


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 10, 2018)

Jay, I`ve always liked and used Chippewa all leather snake boots, and got these a little over a year ago. They`re not as light as the Danner, but they are a good solid boot. Comfortable too, and I tested them against this 5 footer last Fall as it crossed the front yard. I like em.

https://www.sheplers.com/chippewa-i...e/050F54.html?dwvar_050F54_color=7049#start=5


----------



## jesnic (Mar 10, 2018)

I have Danner Pronghorns, Jackals, Rockys, Lacrosse Adders and Venoms and Irish Setter (red Wing) Vaprtreks. The Rockeys are the most uncomfortable, stiffest, junk boots made. The Vaprtreks are by far, the most comfortable, softest and easiest walking boot. All the others are just in between boots.


----------

